# My new pit project



## chris8641 (Sep 29, 2009)

I'm just about finished. This is the first pit I've ever built from start to finish. Just a few more touch ups, burning and seasoning it and adding the board to the front. Main part of the pit is 24" diameter 1/2" thick and 48" long, the firebox is 20" diameter 1/2" thick and 26" long. Just waiting on the stainless expanded grill to get here. What do yall think.


----------



## jdusek (Apr 7, 2006)

Nice. I will take mine with wheels please


----------



## screamingdrag (Jun 15, 2010)

Well done looks like you got a pit for a long time.


----------



## chris8641 (Sep 29, 2009)

jdusek said:


> Nice. I will take mine with wheels please


I'm currently looking for a trailer to mount it on, the skids are temperary, I was just in a hurry to get this thing cookin. I will post more pics in a couple of days when it is complete and painted and possibly some food **** to go with it. My wife is all over me to cook her a brisket...lol


----------



## chris8641 (Sep 29, 2009)

screamingdrag said:


> Well done looks like you got a pit for a long time.


I had one that I helped my dad make out of the same material for about 5 years and when I got a divorce I didn't have a place to store it so I gave it to my brother...been kicking myself in the arse every since. My dads is 15 years old and still looks like it did when it was built. Only down side is 900+ lbs.


----------



## finz (Aug 18, 2010)

Question,,,With the smoke stack right there with the fire box will that create a problem in drawing heat/smoke to the opposite end??


----------



## raisedonthewater (Oct 3, 2010)

Good looking pit cant wait to get one myself.


----------



## chris8641 (Sep 29, 2009)

finz said:


> Question,,,With the smoke stack right there with the fire box will that create a problem in drawing heat/smoke to the opposite end??


There is a plate in it to direct the heat/smoke down one end and back. I acturally have two plates in it so I can remove or stack them if I want a direct flame on the meat like I would cook steaks. Its a reverse flow pit.


----------



## Coniption (Aug 23, 2005)

Nice pit...even nicer vette behind it!

C


----------



## fishfeeder (Jan 29, 2009)

yes...nice stingray...

I thought about putting mine in a trailer but theres an extra set of tags to buy every year and wheels to rot off. Angle a couple of pieces up on the end o' those skids and weld something across it to drag it up on yer utility trailer when you need to travel with it. No wheels also keeps the buds from wanting to borrow it all the dang time too.


----------



## KINGFISHER71 (Jan 1, 2005)

Coniption said:


> Nice pit...even nicer vette behind it!
> 
> C


 Took the words outta my mouth!


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

KINGFISHER71 said:


> Took the words outta my mouth!


2X. Interested in selling it (vette, no the pit)???


----------



## chris8641 (Sep 29, 2009)

Its actually my dads Corvette, and we are going to start on the restoration this spring. He's had the car since 1994 and he installed a 427 and 4 speed in it when he got it. He drove it for a couple of years and decided it didn't have enough power. The car has been sitting a couple of years while he has been working on his lakehouse. Lakehouse is now complete so its time to get back to work on the car. He had talked about selling a couple of times but I'm not sure now. If you are really interested PM me and I can give you some more info on the car and talk to him about selling it. I can take some more pics of the car and post them if you would like.


----------



## Cool Hand (Mar 24, 2010)

You should be talking to your dad about keeping the car,not sell it.......thats one of those things you'll always regret getting rid of.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Cool Hand said:


> You should be talking to your dad about keeping the car,not sell it.......thats one of those things you'll always regret getting rid of.


for the rest of your life.

Unless that is you want to sell it to me for a few hundred. I might even throw in a few Yaks and 24Buds or the like.


----------



## chris8641 (Sep 29, 2009)

He has sold some really nice cars in the past and has beat himself up for it every since. Just a small list, 1970 dodge coronet r/t convertable 440 mag, 1967 camaro rs/ss 350, 1968 plymouth roadrunner, 1969 plymouth roadrunner, 3 1966 mustangs, 1965 mustang, 1928 and 1929 a models. Those are just the ones I remember. Of all the cars he has sold he misses the coronet the most I think, that thing use to scare me. I think I have talked him out of selling the vette, or at least I think I have. When I ask what he wants for it he just says..."I'm not sure" then talks about all of the things he wants to do to it. I'm still trying to get a dollar amount from him for those of you who might be interested.


----------



## chris8641 (Sep 29, 2009)

w_r_ranch said:


> 2X. Interested in selling it (vette, no the pit)???


 I am still working on him w_r, I will pm you as soon as I get a ballpark from him.


----------



## fishnstringer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Impressive pit Chris.*

If you put wheels on it I suggest you put the big wagon wheel type. It sure makes it easier to move around. I have one similar a fellow from Lumberton made for me 30 years ago, and it's still going strong, but the exhaust is on the opposite end of my firebox. It's actually the second one, the first one was doubled doored and mounted on a trailer. Someone else liked it also, and stole it a month after I got it, cut lock and chain, and good by! Insurance paid for the second one, but it has only one door, which cooks more evenly, so the thieves may have done me a favor. Enjoy your new pit.:cheers:


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

*looking good...*


----------

